# My 300 inch Micro layout



## Greslet (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm building a shunting layout to fit into 300 square inches, its quite a challenge in OO scale. I'm keeping track of progress in my blog, and have just updated with the latest progress. Please feel free to come on over and take a look.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

What are your dimensions? 10 inches by 30 inches?


----------



## Greslet (Jan 7, 2012)

There is a bit of thinking outside the box as far as dimensions go. The layout doesnt need to be the same width at all points, so it isn't rectangular. Overall its 36 x 9 (which would be 324 square inches) but there is a triangle cut out length 24 inches so that at one end the board is only 7 inches wide, this allows me to lose the 24 inches necessary to meet the 300 inch target.

This old blog post explains


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

AH!! Good, creative thinking!!!


----------

